# CREE 3x T6 3800 Lumen LED - IS THIS THING FOR REAL?



## Petawatts (Jul 4, 2011)

Question, does the CREE 3x T6 3800 Lumen LED really output that much light?
Jeesh, you could near start a fire with the thing if it does.

Searched the forum here but didn't find anything on it, maybe I wasn't using the right term.

Anyone have an UltraFire 3x T6 CREE LED 3800 Lm Lumens model AS3924 ?What are ther thoughts about the Ultrafire vs. getting the Terralux drop in model of this ( Part #:TERTLE300MEX TerraLux TLE-300M-EX LED Upgrade Kit , 700 Lumens. Fits 4-6 D cell Maglite.) and putting it in my Mag 6-D cell?

http://terraluxcorp.com/terralux/Pr...tUpgrades/MiniStar30MEX/tabid/86/Default.aspx


Can anyone provide other lights that use this module or some other light with similar output in a similar price range?

I'd really rather stay away from the 18650 and CR123A batteries due to their cost and stick with the D cells, but the Ultrafire model seems much smaller than if I put the drop in into my Mag, and I'd prefer something smaller than packing around my 6-D Mag.

Any idea what run time I'd get with the Mag drop in vs. the Ultrafire with the 18650 or CR123A batteries? 

Can anyone give Pros & Cons about these things?

Any other alternatives to a cheap high lumen light such as this?

I happened across this and was like [email protected]#$ ! ! !

Thanks much in advance!

--Petawatts


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 4, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> Searched the forum here but didn't find anything on it, maybe I wasn't using the right term.


 
Search harder.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 4, 2011)

It'll nudge a thousand lumens on startup, a good deal for the price as long as you have the cooling and powering know-how. The TerraLux is slightly dimmer, but throws a tight hotspot-only beam which will appear brighter than the other model, it also requires no technical knowledge.



Petawatts said:


> Any other alternatives to a cheap high lumen light such as this?



You can get an actual 3000+ lumens for just over $70 here.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 4, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> Search harder.


Found more on it, thanks.

Any input on my inquiries?

What would the flash-o-holics here do, the drop in for the Mag or something different like the UltraFire, or???

Not really interested in modding as most of my stuff is in storage and I'm on n extended adventure in my RV. Currently @ ~9,000-Ft in the Rocky Mountains after WAY too long *south* of New Orleans... 



StarHalo said:


> It'll nudge a thousand lumens on startup, a good deal for the price as long as you have the cooling and powering know-how. The TerraLux is slightly dimmer, but throws a tight hotspot-only beam which will appear brighter than the other model, it also requires no technical knowledge.
> 
> You can get an actual 3000+ lumens for just over $70 here.


Was looking for something I could carry in my back pocket preferably. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 4, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> Was looking for something I could carry in my back pocket preferably. Thanks for the link.


 
You can do that. Take out the extension, pop in 2 x 18500 (about 2000mAH), if you want to be on the safe side invest in IMR 18500 because the current draw on 2 cells starts at 2.5A for 4.2V x 2 = 8.4V. But as the cells drains and voltage drops, the current will ramp up to about 3.5A or more. It would just be a 180mm light, definitely pocketable in a pair of big jeans on a big guy.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 4, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> Was looking for something I could carry in my back pocket preferably. Thanks for the link.


 
Ah, that would be the 1x18650 750 lumen Thrunite Scorpion, which I would definitely prefer over a Mag drop-in..


----------



## Casebrius (Jul 4, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> after WAY too long *south* of New Orleans...


 
Offshore?


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 4, 2011)

Casebrius said:


> Offshore?


LOL, the lower 1/3 of LA could be considered offshore at various times. I lived on the Delta. I finally had anough sense to get out of that washing machine... Where you @?


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 4, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Ah, that would be the 1x18650 750 lumen Thrunite Scorpion, which I would definitely prefer over a Mag drop-in..


Thanks, looks like nice torch, especially like the adjustable output and memory. Really trying to stay away from the 18650/CR123 batteries though, as I have the Maha charger and a ton of AA & AAA batteries (been using NiMH for prolly ~15-yrs. FYI: Look up a company called Cobasys on Wikipedia and see who has their hands all over NiMH technology, I work for that company, the one that makes a LOT of gasoline), and I can charge C, D& 9v also, so it'd be a bit senseless for me to invest in something I need to buy more rechargeables and a new charger for.

I sorta like the looks of the Fenix T41, but it isn't quite that 3800 lumens... Damn, do you need a permit for a 3800 lumen light in some states? :O LOL Would like to play with one of those things for a few days to see if they're actually up to snuff...

Love BJ BTW, and also ordered a star drop in from DE a few yrs ago for a 2-D Brinkman, but have never got around to dropping it in. I got the lead on the drop in from here.
Let me dig back in my massive file archives and see if I can find the drop in star I was apprised to here and see if I still have a link to it @ DE and the part #. It was only like $5, a VERY easy swap, and doubled the light output. I got the 2-D Brinkman for like $7ea delivered from Woot. Will BRB with the part #, hopefully... Actually have it and the Brinkman in cab with me and on my to-do list now that I've got more free time and am in a much more relaxed place. Was to be my first mod, albeit not really a mod, just an emitter swap on the cheap.
* EDIT*: Found it: Light is a Brinkman 2D 3 Watt Luxeon 
Drop in star I came across here was a Seoul Semiconductors Z-Power LED Emitter (U-bin) ZPOWER, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445

*QUESTION:* Would this - http://www.dealextreme.com/p/xmlawt-1000-lumen-led-emitter-white-light-bulb-3-0-3-5v-51989
drop in the Brinkman as easy as the above led? Looks very similar, and the voltage looks proper, but I'm no modding expert...

Threads from back then when I ordered it:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/187335
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/253111

*Any more powerful stars nowadays I can put in the Brinkman as easy as this swap is supposed to be?*


Also saw a mention that this board crashed, is that true? I had an account several yrs ago under the same username, but it was invalid when I came back. I admin and own several boards myself.

Any newer technology drop in stars for cheap lights these days, like for a 2-D Brinkman, or a 3-D or 6-D Mag? I run Xenon bulbs in my Mags that aren't LED ones. Have a 3xAA Mag LED and love the little thing... 
But I want a portable "fire torch" now that I'm roaming the mountains after my escape from the washing machine better known as SE Louisiana  Maybe I can blind the pesky bear and it's cub that's trying to run me out of my camp just long enough to escape **WHEN** we have an up close & personal. Already had an up close with it's cub 2-3 days ago, and I was like holy [email protected]#$, where's the mummy @, and I immediately scatted...


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 4, 2011)

You still have some options if you want to stick to AA cells, since you can just use an adapter to stack lots of them into the Mag's body; that's how I power my 2D TLE-300 Mag, using a 2D/6AA adapter loaded with Eneloops. You could get just over 3000 lumens this way using Mac's drop in.

And no you don't need a permit for the big gun lights, the aforementioned HID unit I linked to is commonly found at your local Wal-Mart. Yes it's too large for a pocket, but you won't notice the size nearly as much when you see it throw a hotspot a half mile away (and animals definitely cannot look anywhere near your direction)

If you're talking about stars and getting out the soldering gun, you may as well get an SST-90 or XM-L on a star and do-it-yourself.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 4, 2011)

The thing about NiMH is that their power density is low, so you won't be seeing pocket lights with even like 300 lumens. Unless you go D sized NiMH, which also means new purchases....so you might as well go Li-ion in the first place. I don't think you wanna play with Energizers, most flashaholics don't use their lights much, but the batteries do get used up soon because most of us want to keep it topped up (brightest).

You did say high lumen light.  The only AA high-lumen light I know is Fenix TK41, TK40, which are in the hundred dollar range and they need 8pcs of AA.

Another option you can consider is Solarforce L2i. 2xAA, with 3-mode XP-G drop-in. You'd probably get 180 lumens or so from what I see when i put in 2 AA on a normal L2 and used wires to connect the end. Cheap also at $29 USD shipped. (add $2 for registered mail tracking). 2 x NiMH is 2.4V nominal.
Flashaholics like 3-mode operation.  

Built quality for their L2 is extremely good, seriously its as good as the branded flashlights.....just no hard anodization. (my hard anodisation on my $$$ branded light is chipping off...)

Li-ion is cheap...$14 for a pair of Solarforce V2 18650, they are tested very close to 2400mAH in hobby chargers, in BLF someone is testing 3A-5A for some other stuff. These are not cheap chinese crap.
You can get generic LiMn IMR 18500 for just $8.80 a pair shipped and tracked, if you need "shortie" 180mm length operation for the 3 x XM-L Sky Ray. This one is also tested to be as good as the "AW" brand which you see often used here, at pretty high current and the capacity is still good/battery not warm at all.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 4, 2011)

ACK! Had a detailed reply/inquiry typed up, and was going to copy & paste into a text editor to proof read and update it, but when I clicked to go go copy & paste, I hit a link in my reply and it went to another page and I lost the whole thing :~(
Will BBIAF with my post, if I can reconstruct it... I broke one of my LONG standing rules, ALWAYS type up replies of any length in a text editor and then copy back into the board... Learned that the hard way MANY times, but it just bit me again :~(

--PetaWatts


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 5, 2011)

Apologies in advance for being a PITA newbie with uninformed questions, but you all go DEEP on lighting here, and it'd take a LONG time to catch up with you all, especially with all the equipment changing rapidly, and with so many different offerings out there I'm getting bug-eyed just perusing them all...
With that said, *THANKS MUCH IN ADVANCE* for the input & help... I've got a lot of flashlights, and was sorta the go-to guy in my circles before I moved if someone needed anything like lights, etc, anytime a storm came or something undesirable happened.


But now I want a FireLight®© to deter these bears I've gotten myself into... I've resorted to keeping cans of starting fluid with a lighter taped to them scattered around camp, and I figure a nice fireball in their direction will deter them, but I know some of these lights they have nowadays will blind them long enough for me to make an exit stage left ASAP...






StarHalo said:


> You still have some options if you want to stick to AA cells, since you can just use an adapter to stack lots of them into the Mag's body; that's how I power my 2D TLE-300 Mag, using a 2D/6AA adapter loaded with Eneloops. You could get just over 3000 lumens this way using Mac's drop in.
> 
> 
> And no you don't need a permit for the big gun lights, the aforementioned HID unit I linked to is commonly found at your local Wal-Mart. Yes it's too large for a pocket, but you won't notice the size nearly as much when you see it throw a hotspot a half mile away (and animals definitely cannot look anywhere near your direction)
> ...


What emitter are you using with the 2-D Mag? Mac's?
Could you possibly give me a pointer to the most popular AA-->D cell adapters people around here prefer, without costing like they're made from gold? Mac's drop in is nice, but way outta my price range...
I'm pushing it going even $50 more on another light right now.


The 3 lights I have option to mod I think would do the best if I were to go the mod route are a 2-D Brinkman with the 3w LED, a 3-D MagLite and a 6-D Mag, which I'm using Xenon bulbs in my Mags... 


*My Mag 3xAA is LED, and I really like it, is there any drop in star upgrades for that thing anyone knows of?*


I'd rather stay away from the 123 & 18650 batteries although I know they are much better batteries. I can charge D-cells with my Maha charger, or go with the AA-->D adapters. Have Eneloop AA's, and they beat everything else I have hands down, and I've been using rechargeables for <15-yrs. I'm an employee of a company that used to be the majority owner of the 2-companies which owned a company called Cobasys (Look Cobasys up on Wikipedia and you'll understand why the electric cars haven't came further along than they have)


If it were you, which route would you take? I do like the looks of the Fenix TK41, but it's not quite that 3800 lumen monster... And I think I might be able to get nearly as bright as the TK41 with a drop-in mod to 1 of my existing lights for a fraction of the cost of a $100+ light.


What are your preferences between the SST-90 or XM-L?
I can't locate their lumen rating just yet, have any idea on their lumens?
Could you possibly point me to one that would drop into one of these lights.
I've found links listed above to a couple of stars, and have since found these as well:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/xm-lt6-885lm-led-emitter-6000k-white-light-bulb-3-0-3-5v-50599
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7-c-bin-led-emitter-with-21mm-heat-sink-base-3-6v-3-7v-12721
Would one of those drop into the Brinkman 2-D 3w LED ?






2100 said:


> The thing about NiMH is that their power density is low, so you won't be seeing pocket lights with even like 300 lumens. Unless you go D sized NiMH, which also means new purchases....so you might as well go Li-ion in the first place. I don't think you wanna play with Energizers, most flashaholics don't use their lights much, but the batteries do get used up soon because most of us want to keep it topped up (brightest).
> 
> You did say high lumen light.  The only AA high-lumen light I know is Fenix TK41, TK40, which are in the hundred dollar range and they need 8pcs of AA.
> 
> ...


Would really prefer something in the 1000-lumen or higher range, but am a bit flexible if I can get something good while keeping cost as low as possible. Can charge NiMH D-cells in my Maha charger, so that is an option open to me. It's just the 123 & 18650 are too expensive considering what I already have invested in NiHM batteries and chargers, I prolly have 60-80 AA & ~40 or so AAA's + 7 chargers, including a Maha.PowerEx.MH-C808M and 2 – LaCrosse chargers...


Haha, guess we won't be satisfied until we have a hydrogen cell powered PetaWatt light flare that can ignite rock at 5-miles :O


* And *THANKS MUCH TO ALL FOR THE INPUT * SHARING OF KNOWLEDGE**


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish I could afford Mac's drop-in as well, but no, I'm using the TerraLux TLE-300, the older non-EX version. It puts out roughly 600 lumens, but the beam is packed entirely into a narrow spot with no spill beam, so it looks way brighter. The only problem I would see with this build for you is that it's over $70 just for the drop in. If you want to go cheap on the battery adapter, there's Kaidomain's cheap trays, which may slightly reduce your output, but at two bucks a piece, you certainly can't beat the price.

Modding your 3D Mag is where you're most likely to get the bang-for-the-buck conversion, but short of using a soldering iron, you're not going to get too close to 1000 lumens for ~$50, at least going the LED route - if I remember correctly, some of FiveMega's incan hotwire bulbs are in the thousand lumen range; a $15 bulb and a $25ish bi-pin adapter mated to a bunch of AA's might get you there cheaply.

As for do-it-yourself stars, I'm not a soldering iron guy, but I know the XM-L reaches 700 lumens without much effort, and the SST-90 cruises comfortably at 1000 lumens, but you have to know how to engineer your own flashlight from nearly scratch to pull this off. A star is just a board with an LED on it, a drop-in is a complete ready-to-install assembly.

I wouldn't worry about your 3xAA Mag, you're going to completely forget about it in a couple of months when the 170 lumen $30 MiniMag Pro is released..

If that Brinkman has the same PR-based bulb as your Maglites, one ridiculously easy mod is to use adapters to put 6 AAs in it, then install a Mag 6D bulb, presto, 200+ lumens from a 2D for ~$6.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you have AAAs as well, can check out L2i, the voltage increase would be useful. XP-G, 300 lumens @ about 1.5A?


----------



## 2100 (Jul 5, 2011)

How about ITP A6 Polestar? 700 lumens, but its MC-E.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 5, 2011)

Getting some good input here, thanks guys... Was looking at that TerraLux drop in, and the TK41, but the iTP looks good also... Thinking more now that if it's just going to be a few more bucks, I might as well just get whole light and avoid having to do anything to an existing light. I keep Duracell Coppertops in my 6-D, so it's sorta my long shelf life safety light...
But then again, some of the stars are pretty cheap considering the output you get from them... I mean 900-1000 lumens for $10-$15 and a little tinkering is very cheap... There are just so [email protected]#$ many choices...
I guess the 3800-lumen is outta my range for now


----------



## 2100 (Jul 5, 2011)

The 3800 lumen Sky Ray 3 x T6 is not that bright in reality, but still plenty bright....someone measured this to be about 3.5X more lumens over the Ultrafire XM-L @ the 20 seconds mark in an intergrating sphere (which is very bright as far as XM-L drop-ins go).


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 5, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> I mean 900-1000 lumens for $10-$15 and a little tinkering is very cheap...


 
Yes it is, because it's not possible - buying just a star gives you the LED which lights up when current is applied, but you have to provide that specific range of current using a battery configuration that fits in a Mag body, then you have to safely get the current to the switch, then the stock switch probably won't handle the current so you'll have to replace it with a high current one, then you'll need a driver so that the LED doesn't have quickly and continuously declining output, then you'll need a heatsink that will fit snugly in the head, then you'll need a reflector for that specific LED, then you'll need a lens that won't impede the output, etc. A properly done turnkey 1000+ lumen Mag should ring in at no less than $100; anywhere you skimp on price, you'll also be skimping on output (or safety.) 

Also, don't keep alkalines in any light where storage is involved, they aren't reliable over time, and you risk a leak (or worse, a leak and swell which makes the batteries unremoveable from the body tube.) In the AA format, use Energizer "Ultimate" Lithiums, which do not leak and will last over ten years in storage without issue.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, need a FireTorch®© ASAP... These [email protected]#$ bears!

If it were you, which one of these would you get?
Fenix TK41 (really prefer the AA battery use, cheap, find em anywhere in an emergency, have a ton of them already)
A TerraLux TLE-300 to drop into my Mag
ITP A6 Polestar
Thrunite Scorpion

Also found these, what is your opinion on this brand and particular light?: 
http://www.monsterflashlight.com
http://shop.monsterflashlight.com/M...-Lumens-Max-5-Mode-5Q5-1200-5.htm?productId=3
Can add 3 Li-on 3600 mAh 18650 Batteries + AC/DC Charger w/Car Adapter for $49, not bad IMO...

Or something else? More input please?  TIA

--PetaWatts


----------



## Roger999 (Jul 5, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> OK, need a FireTorch®© ASAP... These [email protected]#$ bears!
> 
> If it were you, which one of these would you get?
> Fenix TK41 (really prefer the AA battery use, cheap, find em anywhere in an emergency, have a ton of them already)
> ...


 Those are on Dealextreme as well for $4.70, except in the product description it states "- Product print '3600mAh', the exact capacity is 1000mAh".


----------



## blah9 (Jul 5, 2011)

The Polestar is pretty decent, but the TK41 will blow it away if you're willing to spend more money.


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 5, 2011)

The Scorpion is an EDC light, the Fenix is a big Mag-plus-sized light. But if your focus is on batteries over portability, go with the Fenix.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 5, 2011)

Looked over some videos on YouTube, and all I can say is *WOW*... Even with the TK41 only @ 800 lumens, some of these new lights ought to have trigger locks on them :O
I'm leaning towards biting my something and just getting the TK41, VERY impressed with what I see so far. There is 1 other option I'm considering, and if it doesn't pan out I will probably go with the Fenix.
[email protected]#$ flashlight addiction! LOL, do they have support groups for us? They ought to put ads on the sites selling these things similar to how the gambling establishment has to put up $$$ and ads for gambling addicts 


Now, another question... Is dropping a Cree XM-L into an existing 2 x D cell light an option? I see the voltage is correct it appears to me.
Also, is an XM-LT6 the same as an XM-L ?

I already have this to drop into a 2xD 3w LED Brinkman I already have several of:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/seoul-semiconductors-z-power-led-emitter-u-bin-1445

Would an XM-L drop in the same as the star above? How about one of these?
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/xmlawt-1000-lumen-led-emitter-white-light-bulb-3-0-3-5v-51989
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/xm-lt6-885lm-led-emitter-6000k-white-light-bulb-3-0-3-5v-50599
If not, what else would I need to do to make it work?

TIA

--PetaWatts


----------



## utlgoa (Jul 6, 2011)

Found this on Ebay for $64.00


----------



## 2100 (Jul 6, 2011)

Actually the 3 x T6 can be gotten for quite a bit cheaper, as low as $47 shipped. You can go with Trustfire Flames, they are actually decent, but with any 2S lights, you'd need a DMM to ensure that its balance occassionally. Even though I am using quality cells like NCR18650, I still read voltages off the charger and after the discharge.

But get the TK41 if the budget can be stretched. Its really the most powerful light for AA. TK70 would bust the budget like crazy.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 6, 2011)

utlgoa said:


> Found this on Ebay for $64.00


I saw that, but was hesitant to buy an unbranded light like that as I've had some of the Chinese stuff near cause fires on me before, although I have gotten some good stuff on the cheap ordering from overseas. That is the light I was referring to in my original post.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 6, 2011)

2100 said:


> //snip// But get the TK41 if the budget can be stretched. Its really the most powerful light for AA. TK70 would bust the budget like crazy.


Beans it is for a few weeks, just ordered the TK41. 
I just needed something very bright ASAP as these bears are getting more active and bold venturing into my camp... I figure that and a few other tactics might run them off, or at least make them less likely to feel so free to have their way about the place as they think they can now.

Now I'll start looking at patiently doing some cheap mods to existing lights I have just for fun...

Thanks to all for the input and patience... Will definitely be hanging around more so I can do some modding to existing torches I have... Although anything I do will have to be simple as I have minimal tools as most everything I own is in storage while I'm on my RV "adventure"...

Now, to find a trigger lock for that TK41 

--PetaWatts


----------



## 2100 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice.....since you have a REAL use for the light, excellent choice on the TK41 and it will serve you well in many years to come. 

Anyway I thought you are supposed to use Bear strength pepper spray, keep a couple of bottles in hand, and of course a shotgun or something.


----------



## RCantor (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the TK41 and it's an excellent light. But when it comes to bears I wouldn't hesitate to get the TK70. This is your life. Or, like any good flashaholic, 'get them both'.

Too bad no one told you about the Xeno E03. XML that takes a single AA sized battery. With a NIMH it's only ~200 Lm but if you get 2 14500 LiIons and a charger the whole package comes to $59 and you get 400+ Lm. Add in a $6 wand and you also have an area light.

But Wait! ...


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 7, 2011)

A tripple XM-L like this one I would say 1000~1500 real OTF lumens could be possible.

bigC


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 7, 2011)

A well-driven triple XM-L with very good heatsinking as well, I think some output measurements have already been done on 'thai cpf' which were very impressive. A current of around 3 amps drawn from a 7.4v source spread over 3 T6 bin emitters at just under 2A each could be over 1500 OTF if optical transmission is decent, I would hope for 1400-1900..


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 7, 2011)

2100 said:


> //snip// Anyway I thought you are supposed to use Bear strength pepper spray, keep a couple of bottles in hand, and of course a shotgun or something.


Considering the cost of the pepper spray, and you never know, the bear may prefer spicy food, I prefer a Bic Lighter and a can of starting fluid. Have em in my vehicles and scattered around camp, and at ~$1.50/can, a LOT cheaper than pepper spray.
I'll empty a can of flaming ether in their direction (that outta make em p00p themselves), and then hit em with the TK41 and then *SCAT ASAP* !
One thing that REALLY freaks out the wildlife here is FIRE, and I figure they'll react to that much more instinctive than pepper spray... And after seeing a ball of fire, then being blinded by the TK41, I doubt I'll see em around for awhile, if again...


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 7, 2011)

RCantor said:


> I have the TK41 and it's an excellent light. But when it comes to bears I wouldn't hesitate to get the TK70. This is your life. Or, like any good flashaholic, 'get them both'.


I wish I could afford the TK70, as it's definitely a monster, albeit pretty large... I went off budget even getting the TK41, but was looking at some imports with higher lumens, and decided I best get something I *KNOW* is high quality given what I need it for. When I saw the cub right next to my rig the other night, I darn near scatted on myself as I knew Mum was VERY close, and Mum's tend to be very aggressive and unpredictable when their cubs wail out like they're in distress... 



RCantor said:


> Too bad no one told you about the Xeno E03. XML that takes a single AA sized battery. With a NIMH it's only ~200 Lm but if you get 2 14500 LiIons and a charger the whole package comes to $59 and you get 400+ Lm. Add in a $6 wand and you also have an area light.


Will have to check that out, first I've hear of it... Although I do like the fact that I've got a light that uses AA given how many I have and how easy they'd be to find in a pinch if I were to need some ASAP. Plus I can keep some extra dry cells with a long shelf life in the glove box, just in case.



RCantor said:


> But Wait! ...


 ??? LOL, more confusion and information overload for me ???


----------



## utlgoa (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm all for an an inexpensive triple Cree XM-L Flashlight, but it should be powered by at least three (3) 18650 batteries (somthing similiar to the trustfire SST-90).


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 7, 2011)

utlgoa said:


> I'm all for an an inexpensive triple Cree XM-L Flashlight, but it should be powered by at least three (3) 18650 batteries (somthing similiar to the trustfire SST-90).


What's the cheapest place to get a Trustfire SST-90 w/3x18650's and a charger? One of the Asian sites I'd presume... Found the SST-90 above on DE pretty cheap, but one reviewer says there are quality control issues with the model on DE.
Maybe one day I'll be able to afford one, but I sorta wanted something that was easily carried...

And oh, those [email protected]#$ bears were in the area a bit ago, heard the cub wailing, but I couldn't find them... I want to find them FIRST, and try to compel them to move along before I get a REALLY nasty surprise from them... This flatlander isn't looking to an encounter with a momma bear protecting her cub... Gators I can deal with, but bears are a very different game...


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 20, 2011)

Got my TK41 last Wednesday, and all I can say is WOW! Unlike ANY other lights I have! And it should have a trigger lock on it LOL

Already had 2 bear encounters I've successfully utilized my TK41 with ! ! !

Friday night about 2200 I had a 300# black get in the bed of my 2500HD, throw a 33-Gal trash bag out of the bed of my truck, between my truck and my RV (only 6-7-Ft. apart and intentionally parked right outside my window and forward door, which was about half full, and I have no other bear-proof place to put my garbage where I am, and dispose of it every few days at a landfill), and I heard the bear sorta clumsily "flop" out of the bed of my truck (had the TV on and up and didn't hear it get in or throw the bag out) and I immediately knew something was up... I popped open my window blind (the window was already wide open) and ~4-5-Ft from me *looking right at me* was a ~300# Black bear that looked like it wanted to jump on me.. I immediately hit it in the eyes with the TK41 and it was a gone pecan (REAL FAST) without making a single sound. I don't think it liked being blinded very much at all... Not another sign of that one...

BUT, Sunday night I strategically placed the bag of trash right up next to the cab in the middle of the bed and put some rocks, fence post, metal rods, etc., on it, things to make a LOT of noise if the bag was messed with, and even parked my truck closer to my window... Then, at 2300, I heard something outside (had a 300-Watt floodlight shining on the back of my truck) and there was a Blackie *AT LEAST* 6-Ft tall on my truck with it's "elbows" over the side of the bed looking in. Top of his head was ~6-10" from the top of the cab of my Sierra 2500HD truck... I immediately hit in in the eyes with the TK41 and it went bye-bye REALLY quick... I didn't even see it running away. And while I did go outside within a few mins of the first encounter Friday, due to the size of this one I waited about an hour after looking around a lot from inside my rig and determined it wasn't around anywhere close... I'm pretty sure he got a good dose of 800-lumens dead in his eyes whilst he was on the side of my truck... About 2 hrs later I'm pretty sure I spotted him about a half-mile away hiding in some trees, believed trying to get his night vision back, which I don't think happened very quickly :O

All in all, I am *VERY* satisfied with the TK-41, *although I do have 1 major issue with it*.
Because it uses 8xAA batteries, and that takes time and light to "reload" the battery holder, I e-mailed Fenix and requested 2 extra battery cartridges being as I just dropped >$~$125USD on one of their lights, and they pretty much blew me off, saying "distributors" handled all that, that they only make them and are in China, and they offered to put me in touch with a distributor if I wanted to get these parts, to which I replied absolutely yes, as I DEFINITELY need extra battery holders. Never heard another word from them, and I don't see where to buy these at.

I have other lights with this type of multi-AA battery holder, and have had a couple fail as they aren't made very good really, and *if this light has an expected bulb life of 50,000-Hrs, and a burn time on high of just over 2-Hrs, you're going to be "reloading" this cheap PLASTIC battery holder ~25,000 times... Does anyone REALLY think that the TK41 batter holder will withstand ~25,000 reloads? Myself, I think NO WAY!*

*I *WAS* seriously considering biting the bullet and going for a TK70 after I saved a bit more and divested some things, but now I am seriously reconsidering over a [email protected]#$ ~$1 battery holder...*
ALSO, 2 friends have already purchased TK41's after seeing mine, and several others are near definitely going to get one as well, but I may tell them to hold off based on this issue with this probably $1 battery holder issue.
Which, I find this pretty unbelievable and outrageous... Hell, they ought to GIVE you an extra battery holder, and a protective cap for your lens also... And they darn sure well ought to know that the battery holder is not engineered to withstand 25,000 reloads.

Any other good suggestions on another light >2000-Lumens, possibly from DE or some other source?
Really like some of the devices I see coming out of Asia, and the prices would definitely get one in my hands sooner based on funding being my limitation (not counting the shipping time), but I have a need for this, *protection*.

I like the looks of the Trustfire SST-90 w/3x18650's and charger mentioned above.
Is that about the best bang for the buck I can get? I'm looking at this as a protective device, and so far even the 800-lumen light has worked to my expectations, but, as all here probably desire, I WANT MORE LUMENS!
And I definitely have a practical and protective use for more...



Now Mountain Lions are coming around this area a LOT... Black Bears, Gators, OK... But Mountain Lions, NO WAY! Those things are just too [email protected]#$ mean, sneaky and stealthy for me to be comfortable around...



--PetaWatts


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 20, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> if this light has an expected bulb life of 50,000-Hrs



More like 50 hours of expected use until you replace it with the next brightest thing; gotta remember the flashlight industry moves pretty swiftly, especially if you're just wanting something brighter. I'd wager it's a matter of months before we see a production multi-AA light at 1000+ lumens..



Petawatts said:


> I WANT MORE LUMENS!


 
I recommended a 3000+ lumen $80 light at the start of the thread, as long as you limit yourself to one battery format, you're going to be limiting your options.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 20, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> More like 50 hours of expected use until you replace it with the next brightest thing; gotta remember the flashlight industry moves pretty swiftly, especially if you're just wanting something brighter. I'd wager it's a matter of months before we see a production multi-AA light at 1000+ lumens..
> 
> I recommended a 3000+ lumen $80 light at the start of the thread, as long as you limit yourself to one battery format, you're going to be limiting your options.


The Stanley light? I am willing to switch to the 18650 rechargeables after further consideration, and prefer something that uses extra charged batteries I can carry along with me. Also, I notice it doesn't list the lumens on that Stanley, or am I missing that?
While the Stanley does seem an excellent light and whopping bang for the buck if it puts out 3000+ lumens, it seems to have a low run time, and then it needs recharged, no swapping batteries, and the main bulb is not LED it appears, so it may have a low life expectancy if I'm correct it's main bulb is not LED... Video rview I found of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErbMU2wKEqg
 

Is the above-mentioned Trustfire SST-90 that uses 3 x 18650 a good, reliable light?


To all: If it were you, and you had ~$150 max to spend (including cheaper options by ordering from Asia, but wanting QUALITY AND RELIABILTY) and wanted a light with an output of over 2000 lumens, which would you buy?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 20, 2011)

You can get over a thousand lumens using only two 18650s.

The Stanley HID is a high intensity discharge/metal halide light, as found in car headlights and helicopter searchlights. The bulb will last over a thousand hours and can be replaced as needed, as HID bulbs are common. The battery is sealed lead acid, like a car battery, which will give you about 40 minutes of runtime on a full charge. 

As for the ~$150 max question, you're shopping for a big gun light - a big gun doesn't have to fit in your pocket, doesn't have to provide general use/everyday lighting, it doesn't even have to be all that practical. It just has to give you as much output as possible given the constraints of its design. Given that price constraint, you'll find that an HID light is where the most-possible-output for your buck is going to be (custom hotwires will give you more output beyond roughly $300.) Yes it's heavy, and it's too bright to use at all in most situations, but you won't be so concerned about those things when you light up an entire hillside like daylight.


----------



## jake25 (Jul 20, 2011)

bigchelis said:


> A tripple XM-L like this one I would say 1000~1500 real OTF lumens could be possible.
> 
> bigC


 I pulled the trigger on one of these. Are you bringing your IS to the upcoming GTG? Hopefully mine arrives in time.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 20, 2011)

To the OP:

I would still consider modding the Brinkman with an XM-L... I have the same light, but with an XP-E, which I'm guessing from the output is being driven at a clean 1A... The upgrade would be cheap and easy. The host is nice enough... forward quiet side clicky... replace that plastic lens with glass and replace that star with an XM-L and you would have a nice, cheap, long running, bright enough, general purpose light to play with... If you don't do it, I think I will... In fact I may just do it anyway... Awwwwww.. heck.. I just talked myself into it! 

Shao


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 20, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> To the OP:
> I would still consider modding the Brinkman with an XM-L... I have the same light, but with an XP-E, which I'm guessing from the output is being driven at a clean 1A... The upgrade would be cheap and easy. The host is nice enough... forward quiet side clicky... replace that plastic lens with glass and replace that star with an XM-L and you would have a nice, cheap, long running, bright enough, general purpose light to play with... If you don't do it, I think I will... In fact I may just do it anyway... Awwwwww.. heck.. I just talked myself into it!  Shao


Did you see the links to the stars I found on DE posted further back in this thread?
I think most might work as a very easy drop in? Do you think those will drop right in like the one I actually bought and have (and posted the link to, but it's older technology) and with the newer ones being an exact fitting drop in? 

* What kind of lumens do you think I'd get from an XM-L placed into a 2-D Brinkman LED?* I have the TK41 @ 800 lumens, and it has worked excellent for what I *NEED* it for, but I want something over 2000 lumens now, and ESPECIALLY after my Sunday night "encounter", as that was 1 huge [email protected]#$ bear I had in my camp Sunday night :O Minimum 6-ft tall leaning against my 2500HD truck bed, probably taller if he stood straight up...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Jul 20, 2011)

Petawatts said:


> Did you see the links to the stars I found on DE posted further back in this thread?
> I think most might work as a very easy drop in? Do you think those will drop right in like the one I actually bought and have (and posted the link to, but it's older technology) and with the newer ones being an exact fitting drop in?
> 
> * What kind of lumens do you think I'd get from an XM-L placed into a 2-D Brinkman LED?* I have the TK41 @ 800 lumens, and it has worked excellent for what I *NEED* it for, but I want something over 2000 lumens now, and ESPECIALLY after my Sunday night "encounter", as that was 1 huge [email protected]#$ bear I had in my camp Sunday night :O Minimum 6-ft tall leaning against my 2500HD truck bed, probably taller if he stood straight up...


 
A 20mm star is a 20mm star, just unscrew and desolder the old star, repaste and resolder the new star! Voila! Although @ ~1A, you're only going to get ~400 lumens if you're lucky!
The upside: with 12000mah per cell, you're looking at (in a perfect world) a theoretical 24 hour runtime @ close to 400 lumens.. wait... someone correct me if I'm wrong.. because I feel like I'm wrong... That sounds great...


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jul 21, 2011)

They do have a 3x18650s version, just look at SKU:8009 at Manafont's website.




utlgoa said:


> I'm all for an an inexpensive triple Cree XM-L Flashlight, but it should be powered by at least three (3) 18650 batteries (somthing similiar to the trustfire SST-90).


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 21, 2011)

You all are great! But I'm unfortunately experiencing information overload. I've been modding and whacking computers, motherboards, add in cards, electronics for ~20-yrs, but I'm trying to jump too quickly and over my head into Torch-Whacking®© !
And I thank all for the input and "hand-holding" as I try to sort the enormous amount of information and massive volume of equipment involved in flashlights and modding them nowadays...



I liked the looks of the HID hand-held spotlights (Like the Stanley, big bang for the buck, may get one anyways eventually), but for now, I think I'd prefer to stick with something a more portable, and that I can carry extra batteries around with me if needed and which can be used in other devices such as the 18650's, which I'm certain they will be used a lot.



I originally found this place (and I've been administrating and owning and operating internet forums/boards for ~20-Yrs) when w00t had some Brinkman 2D 3 Watt Luxeon lights on sale for like $7ea if you ordered min. Qty, 3 (I think due to a batch that had some poor solders on the star which Brinkman wanted to dump quickly & cheaply), and someone posted in the comments on that deal about how easy it was to drop in another star from DE for ~$5 and double the output of the light, resulting in about a $100 light at the time when compared to similar stock LED lights... I bought the star but never put it in, gave away a bunch of the Brinkmans un-modded as gifts to relatives and riends, and kept 2 for myself, 1 specifically to mod. Hre is the star I have, a Seoul Semiconductors Z-Power LED Emitter (U-bin) ZPOWER, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445



I have more questions now as I go deeper into this, some specific to certain matters, some not, and I'll try to be as direct and to the point as I can. Just realized in my researching and looking over all the different parts and posts, I have >80 tabs open in my browser :O



1) Can anyone direct me to some of the better "Quick & Dirty" FAQ's for newbies in the world of Torch-Whacking®© ?



2) I've read some rather critical things about Mantafont here ans elsewhere, although I've had good experiences for quite a few years with DE and MANY other Asian suppliers.
Is Mantafont reliable and reputable? (Even my Trend-Micro Titanium Internet protection would not let me load the page giving a warning that it has been identified and labeled as a site associated with reported frauds ands scams)



*Now, for specific questions about lights, mods, etc.*



3) Regarding the Brinkman 2D 3 Watt Luxeon, would any of the below stars be better for this light than this one I already have (and a direct drop in?) - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445
I'm looking for a tight spot with a long throw, and have found some newer stars with much higher lumens than back when I got the original I intended to drop in.
I use *Artic Silver* thermal compound on my PC heatsinks and wonder if that is the bet to use on these flashlight for thermal paste? I've been lapping and modding heatsinks for PC CPU's for many years...

*Which of these, if ANY, or ANY others you may know of which will work*, and if it were you wanting the tightest spot and longest throw of the spot, would you choose that would be an easy drop in.
I can also change the reflector if needed, and if that IS needed, would appreciate direction to a better reflector for this particular light to go with a given star.



*XMLAWT 1000-Lumen LED Emitter White Light Bulb* (3.0~3.5V) Price: $9.40 *SKU: 51989*
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.51989
- Bulb type: XMLAWT-0-1A0-T60-00-0001 / - 1000-Lumen ultra bright white light output / - Working voltage: 3.0~3.5V
- Working current: 3000mA / - Aluminum plate: 20mm


*XM-LT6 885LM LED Emitter 6000K White Light Bulb* (3.0~3.5V) Price: $11.60 *SKU: 50599 *(Only 16mm, but could it be fitted in?)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.50599
- Bulb type: XM-LT6 / - 885 Lumen output / - Working voltage: 3.0~3.5V
- Color: White (1D 6000K) / - Plate: 16mm


*XM-LT60 1000LM LED White Light Emitter with 18mm Base* (2.9~3.5V) Price: $11.90 *SKU: 54704 *(Again, 18mm, will it fit in the Brinkman and work?)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.54704
- Bulb type: XM-LT60 / - 280~1000 Lumen output / - Working voltage: 2.9~3.5V / - Working current: 700~3000mA
- Color: White / - Plate diameter: 18mm






4) *Regarding the 3x18650 lights OR 2000+ to 3800 (preferred) lumen lights:* I've found several variants (Interested in the 3800's IF they come close to that output and have a decent spot), and desire informed opinion on if they are worth what you can get them for from either DE, MantaFont or other Asian sources, and if **YOU** would buy it, and what actual lumens one could expect from these lights, and durability/life expectancy, such as:


*TrustFire TR-3T6 Triple XM-L T6 5-Modes Memory LED Flashlight*(*3x18650*) $56.90 *SKU: 8009*
*http://www.manafont.com/product_info.php/trustfire-tr3t6-triple-xml-t6-5modes-memory-led-flashlight-3x18650-p-7443*
*(**LUMENS NOT LISTED, BUT FOUND 3800 ELSEWHERE**)*


Powered by 3 x 18650 or 2 x 18650 if extension tube removed (batteries not included)
 

Switch Type: Clicky / Current : 3A / Operating voltage : 8.4V-12.6V
 

Switch Location: Tailcap / 5 Modes : Hi> Mid > Lo > Fast Strobe> SOS
 

Mode Memory: Yes / Lens:Glass Lens / Reflector: Smooth Reflector
 

*TrustFire X6 SST-90 5-Mode 2300-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight with Batteries Set** (**3*18650**) *$134.99 SKU: 47754
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.47754
Model: X6 / Emitter BIN: SST-90 / Total Emitters: 1 / Battery Configurations: 3 x 18650 rechargeable battery (included)
Voltage Input: 8.4~12V, 12V Max. / Circuitry: Digital Regulated 6500mA Current Output
Brightness: 2300 lumens maximum brightness (manufacturer rated) / Runtime: 1.5 hour (manufacturer rated)


*SKY RAY 3xT6 3800-Lumen 3-LED 5-Mode Memory Flashlight* (2*18650) $52.25 *SKU: 7623 (Apparent Strobe & SOS model of below, which, in my opinion strobe would be good for blinding these [email protected]#$ bears)*
http://www.manafont.com/product_inf...en-3led-5mode-memory-flashlight-218650-p-7016


*SKY RAY 3xT6 3800-Lumen 3-LED Strobe-Less 3-Modes Memory Flashlight* (2*18650) $52.25 *SKU: 7936 (No Strobe model)*
http://www.manafont.com/product_inf...beless-3modes-memory-flashlight-218650-p-7338




**THANKS MUCH** in advance for your expertise, patience and understanding in lieu of my lack of knowledge (“intellectually challenged”) on these subject matters. 




--PetaWatts


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jul 21, 2011)

PetaWatts: I am hoping your last post isn't a request for other members to tell you what you should buy with your money...

After a few years in this hobby, my advice is to go with what you like and appeals to you. Don't worry about lumen ratings and all the "sales talk" that manufactures use to promote and sell their products. In this forum, you will come across many different types of people with many different types of opinions(not facts), even those with all the swish sounding "scientific" measuring equipment, these people don't have the time or money to measure enough samples of any particular model and have too many variables in their measuring techniques to make findings that can be regarded as fact. Every manufacturer has got different levels of R&D, production tolerances and quality control and the retail price of their products will reflect that. With many of the budget Asian lights, just buy with the knowledge that it works very well as a hobby light. In the end we all live in a world full of imperfections and things ultimately fail, even Surefires and Polarions. This is why CPFers do not own just ONE light, we have many. We enjoy collecting lights. Most people on this forum have a wide and varied cross section of lights, ranging from all recycled plastic discount store specials to custom made titanium encased, kevlar injected, plutonium powered light sabres and anything else in between.

I found that I stress less and and enjoy this hobby better when I take all the reviews I read here as other people's personal experiences that will differ from mine. All of us don't want to end up with a lemon, but inevitably, we do some stage or another, even with the top brands. I've spent $50 on a Surefire lamp that lasted 30secs. Often the price paid reflects the aftermarket customer service. With many of the Asian or overseas based online sellers, getting a warranty or refund can be a challenge, factor that into your purchase decisions that if the light fails, how easy/difficult will it be to get it fixed or get a refund? Bear in mind that many overseas based dealers are do not have the same consumer protection rights that many of us enjoy in the USA or Australia, but that is the cost of buying discount online rather than full retail at a local store. Sorry but there's no free lunch as businesses are there to make a profit, not become a charity.

I hope you enjoy this hobby as much as I do, taking with it the good(mostly) and the bad. Looking forward to your first review of the Trustfire, Ultrafire or Skyray barnburner you'll purchase sooner or later. Go ahead, take the plunge, in this hobby there's more to gain than to lose.


----------



## richpalm (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the Skyray and it's for real! Insanely bright.

I was out of here for 3 years so I had to play catch-up. I found Selfbuilt's reviews invaluable and based quite a few buys on his reviews. Check the reviews section.

Rich


----------



## jtice (Jul 21, 2011)

So has anyone actually tested out one of these Trustfire "3800 lumen" lights yet?
Wanting to pull the trigger on a 2000+ lumen light soon, just not sure which to get.
SR90, TK70, Trustfire...


----------



## 2100 (Jul 21, 2011)

BTW, there are lots of info at thaicpf and budgetlightforum. The 3-mode Sky Ray might have a potential issue.


----------



## Petawatts (Jul 22, 2011)

Fusion_m8 said:


> PetaWatts: I am hoping your last post isn't a request for other members to tell you what you should buy with your money...


Thanks for the informative posts.

What I sought in my last post, and others, was informed opinion on what those familiar with this hobby would do if it were them, as I got good input on the TK41 and am VERY happy with it's performance as one said I would not be disappointed.

Also, I have been over on BLF but not the other mentioned, and I did seem to remember somewhere some issue with the SkyRay but I've read so much I couldn't recall what/where, and that's sort of why I put out the requests for opinions here, a I figured many here frequent many different places.

I do seem to remember reading somewhere, maybe DE or somewhere, that it specifically said using 3*18650 with the CREE 3x T6 would burn it out...

And thanks for all the informed input, every little bit is bringing me SLOWLY up to speed.


----------



## framey (Jul 29, 2011)

Received my TR-3T6 today from Manafont SKU: 8009 This is my first purchase from Manafont and the postage time wasn't too bad, especially compared to DX.

I put in 3 x 18650 batteries (flaming trustfires) and there was no light. Took out the extension tube and used 2 x 18650's and got a pretty good output. Tried 3 batteries again and got a very dim light, so dim I can look directly at it. Does this sound like it can't handle 3 x 18650's and is dimming for its own protection?

I'm technically inept so I won't be solving too much by pulling it apart and working things out... any advice?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you tested each 18650 cell to see if any were faulty? The light is listed as 3x18650 compatible. Was it in "lo" when you were testing it in 3x18650 config? Was they any smoke or burning smell after using it in 3 cell mode? A few years ago when I got my Dereelight 4.2-8.4v dropin and ran it in 8.4v it let out a very dim pale blue light, it ran fine in 4.2v & 6.0v but it wouldn't run in 8.4v. I trested the cells all all were working OK. So I was pretty peeved but kept using it in 4.2v only. However after using it for several weeks in 4.2v, when I tried it in 8.4v, it worked OK. I figured that maybe the electronics needed a "run-in" period before being able to be used at MAX voltage. Other than this I can't offer any other explanations at the moment.



framey said:


> Received my TR-3T6 today from Manafont SKU: 8009 This is my first purchase from Manafont and the postage time wasn't too bad, especially compared to DX.
> 
> I put in 3 x 18650 batteries (flaming trustfires) and there was no light. Took out the extension tube and used 2 x 18650's and got a pretty good output. Tried 3 batteries again and got a very dim light, so dim I can look directly at it. Does this sound like it can't handle 3 x 18650's and is dimming for its own protection?
> 
> I'm technically inept so I won't be solving too much by pulling it apart and working things out... any advice?


----------



## 2100 (Jul 29, 2011)

framey said:


> Received my TR-3T6 today from Manafont SKU: 8009 This is my first purchase from Manafont and the postage time wasn't too bad, especially compared to DX.


 
Hi Framey, my TR-3T6 3-cell is also coming soon, next week I guess. Can I know what is your tailcap current reading for the 2 batteries? Pls do fully charge the batteries before measuring. Hope you have a digital multimeter or something with good leads that are 10A capable. It should be ard the range of 2.5A I guess.

Also, can you please confirm if the "drop-in" in front screws to the host? You can unscrew the drop-in out right? (of course unscrew the bezel out first) 

Thanks!


----------



## CodeOfLight (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the light from manafont. I also have the SC600 750 lumen light from Zebralight. The manafont light is WAAAAAAY brighter than the SC600. Like blow it away brighter. It is astonishing. I have had a lot of lights in my years and I pay attention to lumen ratings. I am certain that I am getting in excess of 3000 lumens out the front. It is THAT much brighter, and it will get warm pretty fast. The led mount and reflector assembly seems to be machined from a solid block of aluminum. Most of the weight of the light comes from that.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bro, stop the press. These new Chinese lights are really good fun and some of the variants are built/engineered ok. In fact LED to host heatsinking is excellent and is as good as any brand light (tested by a couple of independent members). 

And they might not be budget (so probably don't belong in the budget cat/forum), I paid $72 + $10 for T4 7C warm white and $16 for registered air mail. It is a 3 x 18650 150mm length shorty with 3 x 18650 and specced to be 2.5A driven per single emitter. Supposed to be very well made, it is 800g or twice as massive as the regular Sky Ray 3xT6 at 395g, which perhaps the finishing though is good for budget lights it may still be a wee bit lacking for those in the Olight camp....but the battery tube is 5mm thick at the front and 3mm thick at the back, it is way more solid than many branded lights. Somebody took comparison pictures of this and his regular TR-1200/WF-500 china host that you see in those 5 x Q5 lights, this has thickness of about 2-3X thicker. So we need to sync this understanding first and foremost.  

These usual Sky Ray/Trustfire are about 1600 OTF as measured as engortelis. I can confirm it to be about 2000 emitter lumens with my reflected light lux measurements. Not over 3000.

BTW, try not to get those removable drop-in version without any threads. The Trustfire TR-3T6 has threads and are probably ok. Those version which are like a P60 but just bigger @ 52.7mm have a couple of DOAs reported here as well as budgetlightforum.


----------



## Tommu (Jul 30, 2011)

2100 said:


> ...
> And they might not be budget (so probably don't belong in the budget cat/forum), I paid $72 + $10 for T4 7C warm white and $16 for registered air mail. It is a 3 x 18650 150mm length shorty with 3 x 18650 and specced to be 2.5A driven per single emitter. Supposed to be very well made, it is 800g or twice as massive as the regular Sky Ray 3xT6 at 395g, which perhaps the finishing though is good for budget lights it may still be a wee bit lacking for those in the Olight camp...



Are you talking about DRY 3xCREE XM-L T6 Cool White / Warm Tint 2500-Lumen 3x18650 Hi power Flashlight?

Edit: link to e-shop removed


----------



## 2100 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tommu, yes....but i can't link it as links and advertisements to any website is not allowed here.


----------



## Tommu (Jul 30, 2011)

2100 said:


> Tommu, yes....but i can't link it as links and advertisements to any website is not allowed here.


 Oh sorry, I read the post from Petawatts with lot of links to e-shops, so I put here this link, I will rather edit my recent post.


----------



## Catslayer (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a couple of these flashlights, and they are very bright but I am highly skeptical of their claim of 3800 lumens. a 35 watt HID is considerably brighter. Still, they are impressive for a small handheld flashlight. Which brings me to my question. I do not know a lot about LEDs, but their efficiency is the primary reason I want to use them for this application. I would like to use several (maybe ten or so) of these lights for fishing lights on my boat, but they need to be able to run all night, so I want to wire them into the boats electrical system, which is 12v, maybe 14v when the batteries are charging. Normally, I would probably not be charging the batteries while I am using the lights. Does anyone know how much voltage the T6 leds can handle, I would like to know if this will work before I hook one up to a deep cycle battery and fry it. Thank you for your assistance.


----------

